# Compuertas logicas de 4 entradas



## alpharsp (Oct 6, 2008)

Que onda bueno estoy haciendo algunos circuitos y se me facilitaria un poco usar compuertas de 3 y 4 entradas si alguien me pudiera dar el numero de los CI para las diferentes compuertas
especialmente la OR de 4in no la he encontrado :S

Ademas quisiera saber que tan comerciales son Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Oct 7, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/familia-circuitos-integrados-ttl-13119/


----------

